# Mandolin banjo bridge with curved feet



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

An old mandolin banjo needs a new bridge which will be
made with curved feet. This should conform to the head better. The images show its construction using a router and trammel strip. This trial bridge weighs in at 5 grams which includes the fret wire string ridge.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave good solution to cut the arc.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Mike - thanks for your comments.

Regards dave


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Dave! It's fun making things for instruments. Is this a restoration or repair you're doing for someone?

David


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

David, in the beginning I intended a quick repair for a friend. This was related to a loose joint between the neck and the
dowel stick. Inspections showed more upsets created by people doing things totally incorrect and damaging. As a result
I was given the instrument. Repairs involve a new dowel stick, new fingerboard, new bridge and a new nut. Repairs are done as and when and perhaps the most interesting part is the bridge - curved feet are top of the list, next to be considered is using 2,3 or 4 legs. Either way the bridge will be topped by a fret wire ridge using DHP 24 wire.

Regards dave


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

An old banjo in hospital


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you play?


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes Tom, I enjoy playing tenor banjo, mandolin banjo and mandolin. Just for my own fun.

Regards dave


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

pinehunter said:


> Yes Tom, I enjoy playing tenor banjo, mandolin banjo and mandolin. Just for my own fun.
> 
> Regards dave


We have a big Bluegrass festival around here every year, and there are a number of good players here. One is a teen ager who is on mandolin and really terrific. A couple of years ago we did a training in Nashville and one of the staff was a fiddler. She played a couple of tunes for us and she was amazing, fast, accurate rendition of Foggy Mountain Breakdown even Earl Scruggs would applaud. :laugh2:


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Tom thanks for your note. You are very lucky to have a large Blue Grass interest in your area - keep it up. Are there any internet uploads regarding the festival?

Regards dave


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

More bridge blanks have been made - A 2 leg and a 3 leg.
A small piece of timber was used to make both and it looks a bit like Mickey Mouse's head.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

pinehunter said:


> Hi Tom thanks for your note. You are very lucky to have a large Blue Grass interest in your area - keep it up. Are there any internet uploads regarding the festival?
> 
> Regards dave


 @pinehunter It's called the Route 66 Bluegrass Festival in Victorville, CA, at the fairgrounds. Features local and regional groups. Attached is a youtube video or two of the performers last year. It will be over the Father's day weekend this year. Great fun! If you want to come, fly in to the Ontario (ONT) airport and head over the I-15, up the Cajon Pass and drive to the Roy Rogers exit, the fairgrounds is on 7th street. Hotels in the area are not expensive. Don't know the admission price.




And another...




Turns out there's a channel devoted to the festival!
Tom


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Tom thanks for sharing the Festival music. It looks like a fun time for all.

Regards dave.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

4 bridge blanks have been made to fit a mandolin banjo. Each has a curved base as a trial fit to suit the head. Different leg setups are used. The best one will be selected after testing.


----------

